# 42, single and confused



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi
1'm 42 single and wanting to start IVF/ IUI, not sure which, any advice?
Had laproscopic cystectomy in 2009 and a myoectomy in 2010. Had mirena coil removed on Monday and still bleeding.
My GP has booked me to have the gauntlet of pre- treatment blood tests. Should I wait until I have a period?
I Just  want to get started!
Anyone have experiences with clinics in the West Mids?
Cheers!


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Poppet42,
If I were you I would not bother with IUI. I would go for straight to IVF/ICSI.. Time is precious..
Sorry no exp in West Mids.
Lots of luck..
Kukixx


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for the advice.
I'm now busy looking into clinics. I don't know if I can afford IVF.
cheers!!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am 41 this summer and will am currently on my second iui the third if all goes well will be july.

if this doesnt work will be getting a loan for IVF.

I am probably pushing it at my age so would defo say ivf to you  and research your clinics well

Jue


----------

